# Mini-Max with BWO frame Floor Model Sale



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

i already have a great frame that i purchased from you a few years back for my mini me but would like a mini max upgrade...any chance you will sell just the raft?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Mini max*

Hi,

So glad to hear you love your RBW frame. 

We don't sell used boats, we recommend using Mountain Buzz, and I'm sure there will be a lot of interest. We only have 1 Mini-max left for this year, and are starting an order list by color for next Spring.


----------

